# Kioti CK4010 won't start



## monroto

Here's what I know so far:
No voltage to starter when ingition in start position
Starter Relay is good
12V going TO the ingition switch
hours display on dash does not display or light up. 
Seems like the ignition switch is not working. 
What are your thoughts on this?? 

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## unsquidly

monroto said:


> Here's what I know so far:
> No voltage to starter when ingition in start position
> Starter Relay is good
> 12V going TO the ingition switch
> hours display on dash does not display or light up.
> Seems like the ignition switch is not working.
> What are your thoughts on this??
> 
> Thank you for your comments.


First thing, have you checked fuses?
Second, how old is the tractor and do have a round about idea how many hours are on it?
Third, when you turn on the ignition switch, does the glow plug indicator on the dash come on?
Fourth, does it give you any error code on the dash?


----------



## rademamj1

Check the most obvious issues first. Put a volt meter and see what the battery reads. Anything below 12.2 volts and your going to need a strong charge or new battery. 

Check your fuses, and if they any need replacement. If battery and fuses are good, then move on to the starter switch.

Its a known weakness in some Kioti tractors. A little corrosion or dust will not allow contacts within the switch. Also, heavy wear of the switch may occur in older tractors. Recommend spraying WD-40 directly inside the switch from the key opening, and work the lubricant around with your key to clear out dust and debris, and to improve contacts.

I think 75% of Kioti starting problems fall into these three issues. You can also put 12V power directly to the starter relay and evaluate if your starter turns your engine.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rademamj1

I would also recommend getting a copy of the shop manual for the CK4010. You can get a hardcopy direct from Michigan Iron, or locate a digital copy online.


----------



## monroto

unsquidly said:


> First thing, have you checked fuses?
> Second, how old is the tractor and do have a round about idea how many hours are on it?
> Third, when you turn on the ignition switch, does the glow plug indicator on the dash come on?
> Fourth, does it give you any error code on the dash?


Thanks for your help. Battery is fully charged. I don’t see a starter fuse in the fuse and relay box just a starter relay. It the same relay used for the lights so I exchanged them and still nothing. No dash lights or glow plug. Yesterday the hours meter flashed on for a second now nothing. I have 12 v going to the relay. Bought a new ignition switch today thinking that was it but it wasn’t.


----------



## monroto

monroto said:


> Thanks for your help. Battery is fully charged. I don’t see a starter fuse in the fuse and relay box just a starter relay. It the same relay used for the lights so I exchanged them and still nothing. No dash lights or glow plug. Yesterday the hours meter flashed on for a second now nothing. I have 12 v going to the relay. Bought a new ignition switch today thinking that was it but it wasn’t.


230 hours. 2017 model


----------



## monroto

rademamj1 said:


> Check the most obvious issues first. Put a volt meter and see what the battery reads. Anything below 12.2 volts and your going to need a strong charge or new battery.
> 
> Check your fuses, and if they any need replacement. If battery and fuses are good, then move on to the starter switch.
> 
> Its a known weakness in some Kioti tractors. A little corrosion or dust will not allow contacts within the switch. Also, heavy wear of the switch may occur in older tractors. Recommend spraying WD-40 directly inside the switch from the key opening, and work the lubricant around with your key to clear out dust and debris, and to improve contacts.
> 
> I think 75% of Kioti starting problems fall into these three issues. You can also put 12V power directly to the starter relay and evaluate if your starter turns your engine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I don’t see a starter fuse in the fuse and relay box just a starter relay. Are you aware of a starter fuse on a 2017 model? I replace the ignition switch today with a new one. But I did not do the trick. I’m gonna go back and look at the starter tomorrow. I checked it two days ago but I didn’t have any voltage going to it in the ignition mode.


----------



## rademamj1

Make sure your PTO lockout safety switch is not activated. If your PTO is engaged, and you try to start, your failure to start symptoms are exactly like your experiencing. You just won't start for safety reasons. Its located on the left side, next to the range shifter. Its the handle to engage the PTO. Make sure the PTO is fully disengaged. Sometimes, you will disengage the PTO properly, but the switch still believes the PTO is engaged. This is the last thing I can think of for you to check. Its happened to me several times on my CK4010. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## monroto

Thanks. I’ll check in the morning. I was not using the PTO when it stopped running and would not start.


----------



## monroto

monroto said:


> 230 hours. 2017 model


I remember now what I was doing when the tractor killed and would not start, I was pressing on the break to release it while changing a implement. This morning when pressing on the brake and turning the ignition the dash lights turned on momentarily but then I couldn’t reproduce the condition again. Could it be a safety switch in the brake pedal?


----------



## monroto

monroto said:


> Thanks. I’ll check in the morning. I was not using the PTO when it stopped running and would not start.


I don’t see a PTO lockout switch on the left side Just the yellow PTO switch on the right side. And it’s not engaged. I wasn’t using the PTO at the time.


----------



## monroto

monroto said:


> Thanks for your reply. I don’t see a starter fuse in the fuse and relay box just a starter relay. Are you aware of a starter fuse on a 2017 model? I replace the ignition switch today with a new one. But I did not do the trick. I’m gonna go back and look at the starter tomorrow. I checked it two days ago but I didn’t have any voltage going to it in the ignition mode.


I remember now what I was doing when the tractor killed and would not start, I was pressing on the break to release it while changing a implement. This morning when pressing on the brake and turning the ignition the dash lights turned on momentarily but then I couldn’t reproduce the condition again. Could it be a safety switch in the brake pedal?


----------



## monroto

monroto said:


> Thanks for your reply. I don’t see a starter fuse in the fuse and relay box just a starter relay. Are you aware of a starter fuse on a 2017 model? I replace the ignition switch today with a new one. But I did not do the trick. I’m gonna go back and look at the starter tomorrow. I checked it two days ago but I didn’t have any voltage going to it in the ignition mode.


battery is fully changed 13+volts


----------



## pogobill

Have you tried to wiggle the gearshift lever to see if it is actually hitting the neutral safety switch? Or perhaps any of the other levers.... brake, PTO.... Just a thought.


----------



## monroto

pogobill said:


> Have you tried to wiggle the gearshift lever to see if it is actually hitting the neutral safety switch? Or perhaps any of the other levers.... brake, PTO.... Just a thought.


I am I remember now that it killed and wouldn’t start when I was depressing the brake.Do you know if there is a safety switch in the brake.? I know you can’t start the tractor without pressing on the break so there must be a switch there somewhere I just can’t find it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## unsquidly

pogobill said:


> Have you tried to wiggle the gearshift lever to see if it is actually hitting the neutral safety switch? Or perhaps any of the other levers.... brake, PTO.... Just a thought.



On a Kioti dash will light up even if neutral safety switch is bad but will not start....I had one go bad on the CS2410 I used to have.....


----------



## unsquidly

monroto said:


> 230 hours. 2017 model



How close is the closest dealer to you? I am just about sure that tractor is under warranty. Kioti started a 7 year warranty in either 2016 or 2017. I would call and check before I did anymore to it.....


----------



## unsquidly

monroto said:


> I am I remember now that it killed and wouldn’t start when I was depressing the brake.Do you know if there is a safety switch in the brake.? I know you can’t start the tractor without pressing on the break so there must be a switch there somewhere I just can’t find it. Thanks for your help!



Have you tried locking the parking brake then trying to start it? I am willing to bet that is the problem...I am just about positive that on most Kioti's the parking break has to be set to start unless they are non hydrostatic drive..


----------



## rademamj1

monroto said:


> I don’t see a PTO lockout switch on the left side Just the yellow PTO switch on the right side. And it’s not engaged. I wasn’t using the PTO at the time.


It appears your CK4010 has many improvements over my 2018 CK4010. That electronic PTO switch is tremendous, compared to the older PTO cable operated setup i currently have on the left side of the seat. 

Once you get the learning curve behind you, the tractor will be doing just great.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## unsquidly

rademamj1 said:


> It appears your CK4010 has many improvements over my 2018 CK4010. That electronic PTO switch is tremendous, compared to the older PTO cable operated setup i currently have on the left side of the seat.
> 
> Once you get the learning curve behind you, the tractor will be doing just great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Was the CK SE model out when you got yours?


----------

